# Anyone running a dual 4k monitor setup?

## netjiro

Hi. I'm looking into the possibility of running a desktop with dual 4k monitors. It's not for gaming.

I'm currently running dual monitors in portrait mode side by side. Code and docs. Very nice.

I've found the dell UP2414Q monitor which is still reasonably small (24" and 4K).

I want the high resolution for crispness without the very large footprint monitors.

I'm currently running dual 27" HP Z27i at 1440x2560 (portrait mode) and the 27" is a bit too large, physically.

So, looking for suitable 24" monitors I found the Dell UP2414Q which is 4K, and that would be just great :)

Any other suggestions on small 4K monitors?

Looking further I find that it would require hardware with 2x DisplayPort v1.3 or HDMI v2.0 to support 4k at 60Hz. The displayport v1.2 can only do 30Hz, and same with the older hdmi.

Aaand to make things worse I would prefer to have a somewhat silent system with low energy requirements. It would be good if I don't have to stick in dual monster nvidia cards just to power a desktop display.

Anyone have any experience running something like this? Hardware suggestions? Issues?

Also, please feel free to correct me if I'm missing something here.

Thanks

----------

## asturm

There is currently no GPU hardware with Displayport 1.3. HDMI 2.0 exists, but only on > € 300,- hardware, and then only one port.

I don't know of any monitor currently sold with Displayport 1.3, HDMI 2.0 likewise. But apparently, some latest generation displays support 4K+60Hz over DP1.2 with SST scalers, which in turn can be powered by AMD's R7 and R9 series chips. However, not even their DualGPU cards have more than one of those required DPs.

So, a little bit too early.

----------

## Ant P.

As for the energy requirements, you'd probably want to wait a while for VESA free-sync support to become standard in GPUs/screens; it's only recently been standardised. Running a 4k 60Hz framebuffer is demanding on the VRAM even just for a static image.

----------

## netjiro

Thanks guys, you've saved me a load of hassle :)

Too bad I can't get the setup I want yet though :(

----------

## WWWW

4k has the serious shortcomings currently as mentioned above.

read this link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1479950/hardware-info-lg-34um95-21-9-ultrawide-qhd-34-inch-monitor

That monitor is having raging reviews among gamers and digital artist. So much that the gaming world accross races and tribes has, unanimously, declared that format and specifically 34 inch model as the NEXT-GEN monitor in place of 4k monitors.

Worth taking into account dual 34um95 for your new set up. And send some pics!

Visually 4k can be seducing but since you'll be reading at the SAME font size increasing pixel count at 24inch won't make 'more' usable.

----------

## netjiro

Thanks for the tip. I hadn't seen that one before. Pretty cool for a future gaming setup.

For work I'm looking specifically for dual portrait mode setup though, and that one doesn't have a pivot stand. Unfortunately I also need a monitor that's smaller than 27". The dual 27" portrait setup I have now is starting to give me some neck strain simply because the top of the monitors are too high up from the desk, even if the bottom is resting directly against the stand. That's why I was so happy when I found the 24" 4K. 

Ever since I got the TF701T with 2560x1600@10" (300ppi) I've fallen in love with the excellent crispness, and next to that I always feel sad when I look back on my main monitors. I usually use pretty small text and the 300ppi is _sooo_ nice to have. I wouldn't get quite that high even with a 4K@24" (183ppi), but at least a bit closer. My current setup is at 2560x1440@27" (108ppi). I have no problems scaling most of the software I use to accomodate high resolution displays. Mostly it's just code and text anyway, I turn off most gui elements and use kb shortcuts.

----------

